# Carb tool for Shindaiwa



## Keithandstef (Oct 19, 2020)

I just bought a 12 piece carb tool set with the small D tool for my Shindaiwa. I know the D comes in two sizes (excluding Double D). And I;m using the small thinned tip D. It is still too big for the Shindaiwa carb post. I'm looking with my readers and I'm sure this is a Capital D shape, but it is tiny. This is on a Shindaiwa T262. Anyone run into the Small D (which is still shaped like a capital D) not being small enough? It's the low carb adjustment that you see when looking stright down the throttle pivot. It's brass D head. I'll try and post a picture


----------



## Keithandstef (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Keithandstef (Oct 20, 2020)

Anyone have a Shindaiwa or Echo they can look at to confirm what type of adjustment tool they use? Is it a D? maybe I'm just seeing things.


----------



## Woodanhor (Oct 20, 2020)

I think some of my echos are a straight screw driver in the middle and the outside is the round spline tool


----------



## Keithandstef (Oct 20, 2020)

Woodanhor said:


> I think some of my echos are a straight screw driver in the middle and the outside is the round spline tool



Thanks for replying. I think my small D tool was just rounded out or something. It’s a crummy design on that small D. Anything to keep a regular guy from working on his own equipment. I bought a new tool and it worked better. Wish it was just a flat head or spline adjuster


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Oct 27, 2020)

I take a dremel, put the little disc on them and cut a notch in the adustment screws so a normal tuning straight edge screwdriver can be used


----------



## Emerald (Oct 31, 2020)

I just bought a Shindaiwa 500 and glad I found this form and gives me a bit of a heads up before tearing into the restoration.


----------



## Woodanhor (Oct 31, 2020)

Emerald said:


> I just bought a Shindaiwa 500 and glad I found this form and gives me a bit of a heads up before tearing into the restoration.


Welcome to AS


----------

